# Ergänzung des § 263 StGB Betrug



## krennz (8 Juli 2009)

Hi,

Habe beim BMJ per Kontaktformular angefragt ob es möglich wäre den § 263 StGB um einen Absatz zu ergänzen, der Untergeschobene Verträge in Internet und per Telefon unter Strafe stellt.

Ich erhielt folgende Antwort (wortwörtlich, aber um die Strafaufzählungen gekürzt):

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 2.6.09. Darin fordern Sie eine Änderung des Strafgesetzbuches, um gegen "untergeschobene Verträge" im Internet vorzugehen.

Hierzu möchten wir folgendes mitteilen:

Bereits nach der geltenden Rechtslage macht sich wegen Betruges nach §263 Absatz 1 des StGB strafbar, wer durch eine Täuschung über Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, aufgrund dessen das Opfer eine Vermögensverfügung vornimmt, durch die sein Vermögen geschädigt wird. Hierbei ist erforderlich, dass der Täter vorsätzlich und in der Absicht handelt, sich oder einen Dritten rechtswidrig u bereichern. Die Tat wird mit (Strafaufzählung gekürzt) Ein besonders schwerer Fall kann beispielsweise dann vorliegen, wenn der Täter einen Vermögensverlust großen Ausmasses herbeiführt oder eine andere Person in wirtschaftliche Not bringt (§263 Absatz 3 Satz 2 StGB)

Hat der Täter die Tat unter Missbrauch seines Berufs oder Gewerbes oder unter grober Verletzung der mit ihnen verbundenen Pflichten begangen, so kann das Gericht mit der Verurteilung ein Berufsverbot nach § 70 StGB aussprechen. (normalerweise hätte ich hier gekürzt) Beim Berufsverbot handelt es sich nicht um eine Strafe, sondern um eine Maßregel der Besserung und Sicherung. Es kann nur verhängt werden, wenn die Gesamtwürdigung des Täters und der Tat die Gefahr erkennen lässt, dass er auch künftig seinen Beruf oder sein Gewerbe zur Begehung erheblicher rechtswidriger Taten missbrauchen wird. Die Dauer des Berufsverbots ist auf ein Jahr bis zu fünf Jahre befristet. Sollte dies zur Abwehr der vom Täter drohenden Gefahr nicht ausreichen, so kann das Berufsverbot auch für immer angeordnet werden.

Hat der Täter oder Teilnehmer durch die Tat einen Vermögenszuwachs erlangt, so ordnet das Gericht nach § 73 Absatz 1 satz 1 StGB dessen Verfall an. (verkürzt, der Gewinn wird zu Gunsten der Staatskasse eingezogen)

MfG
I.A._xxx_

Beglaubigt
_xxx_
Tarifbeschäftigte  Siegel des BMJ  

Das Original habe ich einem der Sitebetreiber im Original zugefaxt von LBS Münster/Düsseldorf

Mein Kommentar dazu:

Hier gibt es offensichtlich Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten zwischen den Staatsanwaltschaften und dem obersten Dienstherren, nämlich uns.


----------

